# Star Trek Prodigy: Weitere Zeichentrickserie hat Namen - Szene aus Lower Decks



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Prodigy: Weitere Zeichentrickserie hat Namen - Szene aus Lower Decks*

						Die für den Kindersender Nickelodeon produzierte Zeichentrickserie im Star Trek-Universum hat endlich einen Namen. Star Trek: Prodigy soll sich um eine Gruppe Teenager drehen, die ein verlassenes Schiff der Sternenflotte finden. Außerdem hat CBS die Eröffnungsszene aus der Comedy-Serie Star Trek: Lower Decks veröffentlicht.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Prodigy: Weitere Zeichentrickserie hat Namen - Szene aus Lower Decks*


----------



## tallantis (27. Juli 2020)

FIRE STARTER


----------



## sfc (27. Juli 2020)

Hört Kurtzman mit der Melkerei auch noch mal auf?


----------



## Zsinj (27. Juli 2020)

Star Trek Comedy? Braucht kein Mensch...


----------



## OField (28. Juli 2020)

Zsinj schrieb:


> Star Trek Comedy? Braucht kein Mensch...



Spricht bitte nur für dich selbst.


----------



## ReVan1199 (28. Juli 2020)

Schade das die das Star Trek Franchise so vor die Wand gefahren haben, hätte gerne noch gute Serien in dem Universum gehabt.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2020)

Mir gefällt diese Comic-Verarsche auch nicht.
Und diese neue Teenie Serie ebenfalls nichts.

Die sollen mal lieber "Picard" weiter machen. Die war ganz gut.


----------

